

Show HN my startup: COPILOT: Email, reimagined. - alexobenauer
http://copilotmail.com/

======
dcpdx
This looks like a really positive step in the right direction. Email is
becoming the telegraph of the tech realm, with people using it just because
they have to but no real solution to address the underlying reasons for its
use. At work, we use SMS and hipchat in addition to email, but I always cringe
when I go into my inbox and see that long list of messages, especially when
there's a thread. I'm really looking forward to checking out Copilot and hope
it's good enough to become a part of my everyday work. Kudos for trying to
tackle a huge problem!

~~~
alexobenauer
dcpdx, thanks for the kinds words!

I am very excited about the possible implications, if this solution really
fits the bill, as you've described. My coworkers and I have definitely
experienced the same problems. [As a side note, just in using the app while
developing it, it's done a lot for me (even just from easing the mental block
of not wanting to deal with a litany of emails)].

------
alexobenauer
Hey HN! I am presenting to you my startup for any discussion, recommendations,
ideas, criticisms, and questions you might have.

------
JonathanWCurd
This looks like a promising concept. I'd love to give it a spin to try and
clean up my mail headache.

~~~
alexobenauer
Thanks for the kind words, Jonathan. I'd love for it to clean up your mail
headache too!

